

Is "Do Unto Others" Written Into Our Genes? - kkim
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/18/science/18mora.html?ex=1347768000&en=b2e3366b4c299aa6&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
peterevogel
I've often wondered about this while watching canine social groups in action.
Despite the proverbial "dog eat dog", I've seen what appears to be an
expectation of fairness and group order in dogs, even in a supposedly informal
social group like pets at a dog park. I've often felt that animals with
complex social structures might reveal the origins of "enlightened self
interest." Cool stuff.

------
forgotmylastone
Nope, otherwise hot girls would be having sex with any ugly guy that wanted
it.

